
Armory Enterprise Spinnaker Release v0.61 - danielodio
http://blog.armory.io/how-to-install-armory-spinnaker-release-v0-61/
======
danielodio
We've created v0.61 to solve the following problem: Spinnaker is powerful but
hard to install and configure; lots of sub-services. We've created a package
that 'just works' to make it easier to install. Would love to hear feedback
from anyone who gives it a try.

